# AGR World Card Rental Car Coverage Question



## dlagrua (Feb 19, 2019)

On every trip that we have taken; at our destination city (this year Kansas City) my wife has insisted that we opt for the collision damage coverage.  In many cases this over a weeks time this has nearly doubled the car rental cost. I understand that renting with the AGR World Card provides some insurance benefit but cannot find a full explanation anywhere online. Does anyone here know and understand the precise benefits for car rental insurance coverage? Is this primary coverage or just one that supplements your personal car coverage?


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 19, 2019)

I know CDW is a rip off for most drivers.  But back when I was often traveling on business in the 70s and 80s, I added it simply because it was at my employers expense.  Since then, I still add CDW as it saves the 'hassle factor'. 

About 25 years ago, I got broad sided on a residential street by a lady backing out of her driveway and a parked car obscured her view of me driving by.  I called Hertz (I think I rented from them at the time), told them it was only a fender bender on passenger side, car still driveable, etc, and they said go file a police report, which I did.  When I turned in the car the next day, I also gave the attendant a copy of the police report, and he said 'no problem'.  Two days later, I got a call from her insurance company wanting to view the car, and I told them Hertz has it.  By then, Hertz already had it at their repair shop.  I never heard 'boo' about it ever again.  Nor did my insurance company.   That's about as hassle free as I can think of for being involved in an accident.


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2019)

Interestingly, the clear instruction from the company that I worked for was that if I chose to pay CDW on rentals, I would have to do it out of my own pocket, since the company had it included in their business credit card. So naturally I never paid CDW for any rental. Of course I also never got into any accident to test their theory either.


----------



## NW cannonball (Feb 20, 2019)

As for the Bank Of America World Card, all the info I've got is my original 3-year-old packet of papers, and I couldn't find anywhere on the BOA Website with a downloadable copy of the terms and conditions. Time to call the number on the card and ask for a hard copy of the terms, I guess.

I've no experience with BOA credit card car accident insurance claims, but I think it, like most credit card car rental insurance, is secondary to your main car insurance policy.  And that depends on the rules of your state's insurance regulators.  I don't have such a policy, because I don't own a car, but I rent several times a year, and never ever buy the CDW.  Here in Minnesota, car insurance rules require that rental car collision damage be covered on all policies issued here. Included with the mandatory liability coverage with no deductible -- this part varies by state where policy issued.  And the rules about fault, and no-fault, vary by state where accident occurs.

I've had 4 property damage incidents with rental cars in the last 45 years. One cost my credit card issuer, not a premium fee issuer, $2850 for a deer strike (It truck the car, not vice-versa) plus a bit of my  time for me to send in photos and accident report and affidavit. Two cost me nothing ( a boulder fell off a dump truck and ripped the oil pan open, and getting rear-ended while stopped for a red semaphore) , and the last one cost about $700 for a very minor bumper car fender-bender in a parking lot that I was so ashamed of I just paid cash to Alamo  and filed no claim.

Of course YMMV.  The state where your own insurance policy is issued, and the details of the card issuers policy are important.  I think a few premium fee-bearing cards may offer primary coverage, not sure about that.


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 20, 2019)

From MasterCard/BofA (when I received my BofA World Card MasterCard AGR card) *"Your Cardholder Benefits Guide" Effective Date: November 1, 2015*. I called BofA last week and requested a new (updated?) copy. 

Under Travel Benefits, "*MasterRental® Coverage*" I submit the following abbreviated information from the document:

*What is MasterRental® Coverage?*

*Evidence of Coverage:*

Pursuant to the below terms and conditions, when you rent a *vehicle* for thirty-on (31) consecutive days or less with *your covered card*, you are eligible for benefits under this coverage.

To get coverage:

You must initiate and then pay for the entire *rental agreement *with your *covered card* at the time the vehicle is returned.

You must decline the optional collision/damage waiver (or similar coverage) offered by the rental company.

You must rent the *vehicle* in your own name and sign the *rental agreement*.

*Coordination of Benefits:*

When MasterRental® is provided on a secondary basis and a covered loss has occurred the order in which benefits are determined is as follows:

1.       You or an *authorized driver’s* primary auto insurance;

2.       Collision/damage waiver provided to you by the rental agency;

3.       Any other collectible insurance;

4.       The coverage provided by this *EOC*.

Of course there is a lot more "fine print" in the document (the emphasis (bold) is as it appears in the original document.

Overall the card benefits are as follows: PERSONAL BENEFITS: Identity Theft Resolution Services; PURCHASE BENEFITS: Extended Warranty Coverage; Price Protection; TRAVEL BENEFITS: MasterRental® Coverage, Common Carrier Travel Accident Insurance, Trip Cancellation/Trip Interruption, Trip Delay Reimbursement.


----------



## JLC (Jul 28, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but others might stumble across it as I did. I use an American Express card just for car rentals because I have the option of Premium Car Rental Insurance. It's a flat rate of about $15-$25 for the whole rental period, not per day, and it's primary coverage, meaning it pays and you don't have to turn it into your automobile insurance coverage. I have the Blue from American Express card and there is no annual fee. Car rentals are the only thing for which I use this card.


----------

